# A few questions!



## luke19871466868007 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry to bother everyone (or anyone who answers) but I've been working out for around three years and I'm 6'2, 23 and weigh around 82kg but I used to have a pretty bad eating disorder and before I started working out weighed around 60kg so I'm pretty happy with the gains I've made so far.

The bad thing is I've kind of just trained myself and picked up information from wherever I can to help me build muscle but would appreciate a bit more guidance as I am wanting to bulk up some more.

I'm not sure about the correct amounts of protein / fats / carbohydrates I'm supposed to eat for someone my size.

My current eating plan is as follows:

7am - 100g porridge oats, 1 whole egg + 2 whites scrambled.

10am - Protein Shake

12.30 - 1 chicken breast, 1 scoop brown rice

3.00 - 1 chicken breast + mixed veg

5- Train - Protein shake after

7.30 - Steak / Pork / Turkey with veg.

10.00 - 1 scoop protein shake with low fat natural yoghurt.

Is this enough or should I be having more?

I read in another post about mixing pro-6 and a tub of carbs so have bought some of them to give me a sort of weight gainer, again not sure if this is right but I've got them now so if not then they're getting e-bayed!

Any help would be brilliant,

Cheers!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

1.5/2grams of protein to every pound of bodyweight is what your looking for.

It's not the worst diet I've seen by far your on the right track

Your first meal of oats have with a shake then your eggs in your next meal maybe a 5/6 egg omelette

Train hard and heavy as you can with good form with plenty of rest in-between and plenty of sleep and you will put on weight try and get some steak into your meals also I find this a good mass builder..

Hope this helps a little I'm sure the other guys will see you in the right direction also.....good luck mate


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Or even 1g of protein per pound of bodyweight is sufficient, well this is my opinion anyway. You diet look ok mate. Focus your routine around compound movements, ie, deadlifting, squats, bench, shoulder press, dips, you catch my drift. Plus do some cardio to for fitness.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Scoop of carbs in with pro 6 is cool mate, or 2 scoops for more carbs, i was having 2 scoops of carbs in mine but i only had this 1 x day.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

*** Taken from an outside source just so nobody tries to give me the credit!!! ;-) I find the guy in question to be great when it comes to dietary needs so i'm sure he wont mind me posting it ***

*Mass-Gain Meal Plan (20 calories/lb of bodyweight)*

*(Protein: 1.5-2, Carbohydrates: 2, Fats: .5)*

Ex @180 lbs

**Note: The breakfast for the Mass Gain plan is relatively large, so you can be split into 2 meals, having an early breakfast, and then a later breakfast if you wish. For example, having the first breakfast at 6:30 a.m. and the second at 8 a.m. followed by the standard mid-morning meal at 10 a.m.

*Day 1 (Workout Day)*

Breakfast:

1 scoop whey protein

1 scoop casein protein

1 large apple

3 whole eggs

3 egg whites

2 cups oatmeal

Mid-Morning:

6 whole-wheat crackers

2 tbsp natural peanut butter

1 scoop casein

Lunch:

4 slices whole-wheat bread

6 oz deli roast beef

1 slice low-fat Swiss cheese

2 cups spinach

Pre-Workout:

1 scoop whey protein

½ cup Grape-Nuts cereal

Post-Workout:

1 scoop whey protein

1 scoop casein protein

1 Gatorade (20 oz)

Dinner:

6 oz turkey breast

1 cup brown rice

1 cup broccoli

Pre-Bed:

1 cup low-fat (1%) cottage cheese

1 tbsp natural peanut butter

Totals: Calories: 3,777 Protein: 367g Carbohydrates: 396g Fat: 82g

 

*Day 2 (Workout Day)*

Breakfast:

1 scoop whey protein

1 scoop casein protein

1 cup oatmeal

3 whole eggs

3 egg whites

3 slices extra lean turkey bacon

2 whole-wheat English muffins

Mid-Morning:

1 cup raisin bran cereal

1 cup skim-milk

1 scoop casein protein

Lunch:

2 whole wheat Carb Balance tortillas

8 oz deli turkey

½ cup spinach

1 avocado

Pre-Workout:

1 scoop whey protein

1 cup oatmeal

Post-Workout:

1 scoop whey protein

1 scoop casein protein

1 medium plain bagel

1 tbsp jelly

Dinner:

9 oz salmon

1 cup brown rice

1 cup cauliflower

2 cups spinach

Pre-Bed:

1 scoop casein protein

1 oz walnuts or almonds

Totals: Calories: 4,060 Protein: 351g Carbohydrates: 391g Fat: 121g

*Day 3 (Rest Day)*

Breakfast:

1 scoop whey protein

1 scoop casein protein

3 whole eggs

3 egg whites

2 cups oatmeal

Mid-Morning:

6 whole wheat crackers

1 tbsp natural peanut butter

1 cup low-fat (1%) cottage cheese

Lunch:

1 can white albacore tuna in water

2 slices whole-grain bread

2 cups spinach

Mid-Afternoon:

1 scoop casein protein

1 oz almonds

Dinner:

8 oz lean meat

1 cup brown rice

1 cup spinach

Pre-Bed:

1 scoop protein

1 oz almonds

Totals: Calories: 3,234 Protein: 303g Carbohydrates: 285g Fat: 100g

 

*Day 4 (Workout Day)*

Breakfast:

1 scoop whey protein

1 scoop casein protein

12 oz orange juice

3 whole eggs

3 egg whites

3 slices extra lean turkey bacon

2 cups oatmeal

Mid-Morning:

12 whole wheat crackers

2 sticks light string cheese

1 oz almonds

Lunch:

6 oz chicken breast

1 cup brown rice

Pre-Workout:

1 scoop whey protein

1 cup oatmeal

Post-Workout:

1 scoop whey protein

1 scoop casein protein

1 Gatorade (20 oz)

Dinner:

8 oz ground beef

1 cup brown rice

1 cup black beans

1 cup broccoli

2 cups spinach

Pre-Bed:

1 cup low-fat (1%) cottage cheese

1 tbsp peanut butter

Totals: Calories: 3,650 Protein: 320g Carbohydrates: 367g Fat: 102g

 

*Day 5 (Workout Day)*

Breakfast:

1 scoop whey protein

1 scoop casein protein

1 cup pineapple

3 whole eggs

3 egg whites

3 slices extra lean turkey bacon

2 whole wheat English muffins

Mid-Morning:

½ cup Grape-Nuts cereal

1 cup skim milk

Lunch:

1 can white albacore tuna

1 large whole-wheat pita bread

½ avocado

1 medium tomato

Pre-Workout:

1 scoop whey protein

1 orange

Post-Workout:

1 scoop whey protein

1 scoop casein protein

1 Gatorade (20 oz)

Dinner:

8 oz chicken breast 2 cups whole wheat-pasta

½ cup spaghetti/marinara sauce

2 cups spinach

Pre-Bed:

1 scoop casein protein

1 oz almonds

Totals: Calories: 3,809 Protein: 331g Carbohydrates: 416g Fat: 97g

*Day 6 (Workout Day)*

Breakfast:

1 scoop whey protein

1 scoop casein protein

1 whole grain bagel

1 tbsp low-fat cream cheese

3 whole eggs

3 egg whites

2 cups oatmeal

Mid-Morning:

2 slices whole-grain bread

2 tbsp natural peanut butter

2 tbsp sugar-free jelly

1 stick light string cheese

Lunch:

1 can white albacore tuna in water

2 slices whole-wheat bread

2 cups spinach

Pre-Workout:

1 scoop whey protein

½ cup raisins

Post-Workout:

1 scoop why protein

1 scoop casein protein

2 cups rice crispies

Dinner:

9 oz salmon

1 cup zucchini

1 cup brown rice

2 cups spinach

Pre-Bed:

1 cup low-fat (1%) cottage cheese

2 tbsp natural peanut butter

Totals: Calories: 3,763 Protein: 328g Carbohydrates: 378g Fat: 104g

 

*Day 7 (Rest Day)*

Breakfast:

1 scoop whey protein

1 scoop casein protein

2 cups watermelon

3 whole eggs

3 egg whites

3 slices extra lean turkey bacon

2 whole-wheat English muffins

Mid-Morning:

2 scoops casein protein

½ cup granola

Lunch:

2 ground beef patties (90% lean)

1 slice low-fat American cheese

1 whole wheat hamburger bun

½ cup spinach

Mid-Afternoon:

6 medium celery stalks

1 tbsp natural peanut butter

Dinner:

9 oz tilapia

1 cup brown rice

2 tbsp salsa

2 cups spinach

Pre-Bed:

1 scoop casein protein

1 oz walnuts or almonds

Totals: Calories: 3,338 Protein: 311g Carbohydrates: 253 Fat: 125g


----------



## luke19871466868007 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dorsey you're too honest! Thanks for the information guys, London I tend to do most of the compound movements and after reading through quite a lot of the other threads I am quite happy with my training routine, just want to get my diet as good as possible before looking at pro hormones or any form of gear, once I'm happy with how my training/diet is going I will start a training log.

<O</O

I'm still not massively sure about the amount of carbs to have with each meal, not sure what constitutes a cup?!<O</O


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

luke1987 said:


> Sorry to bother everyone (or anyone who answers) but I've been working out for around three years and I'm 6'2, 23 and weigh around 82kg but I used to have a pretty bad eating disorder and before I started working out weighed around 60kg so I'm pretty happy with the gains I've made so far.
> 
> The bad thing is I've kind of just trained myself and picked up information from wherever I can to help me build muscle but would appreciate a bit more guidance as I am wanting to bulk up some more.
> 
> ...


10.00 change yogurt for cottage cheese.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

luke1987 said:


> not sure what constitutes a cup?!<O</O


You can buy an actual measuring cup from Tesco or other supermarket to do your measuring

Not these, but something similar


----------

